# Looking for digging partner in Central Wisconsin.



## neatthings (Jan 23, 2018)

Hey everyone, looking for a digging partner near Adams area. Just moved near.


----------



## damando (Jan 27, 2018)

neatthings said:


> Hey everyone, looking for a digging partner near Adams area. Just moved near.


I am over in Marquette county. I will have some time this year if you want. 

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## neatthings (Feb 1, 2018)

Ok. I'm completely new to digging. But I have been collecting for awhile. You know any particular spots or we just gonna wing it.


----------



## damando (Feb 3, 2018)

neatthings said:


> Ok. I'm completely new to digging. But I have been collecting for awhile. You know any particular spots or we just gonna wing it.


Like old dump sites from the 50s and earlier 

Sent from my SM-J327R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## neatthings (Feb 3, 2018)

Ok cool so you know some spots? If so what part of the year did you want to go?


----------



## damando (Feb 4, 2018)

neatthings said:


> Ok cool so you know some spots? If so what part of the year did you want to go?


Early Summer into Fall, my reason is the spring might be too wet but I am not positive. We can just play it by ear. 

Sent from my SM-N910R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## neatthings (Feb 5, 2018)

Sounds good! Looking forward to it.


----------

